# R.I.P. Steve Jobs (1955-2011)



## yves1993 (6. Oktober 2011)

Tja so wies aussieht ist Apple Grüner Steve Jobs tot. 

R.I.P.

http://de.wikipedia....wiki/Steve_Jobs

Trotz allen Hates gegen Apple, er hat uns schlußendlich mit vielen Dingen bereichert... 

Dieses Jahr ist echt nicht ohne.... 

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20111005006884/en/Statement-Apple%E2%80%99s-Board-Directors

Das Internet wird zurzeit sowieso mit den Meldungen überflutet, ich poste auch keine weitere Quelle weil ich weg muss :x


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

iTrauer


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Oktober 2011)

iTears


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Oktober 2011)

iDon'tcare


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Oktober 2011)

ihaveaiphone
but
idontgiveafuck


----------



## Gazeran (6. Oktober 2011)

iTrauer :<

posted from mah iDevice


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja obwohl ich absoluter Apple Gegner bin, er hat Design und Technologie voran getrieben
in dem Sinne RIP Steve


----------



## orkman (6. Oktober 2011)

ipreferbillgates


----------



## Gazeran (6. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ipreferbillgates


iDontlikeu


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

was fällt mir dazu ein:
- innovative Ideen
- ein Hype den ich nie verstanden habe (stundenlang wegen einem Telefon anstehen )
- Weltimperium aufgebaut
- ich hatte mal Apple-Aktien (erinner mich gerne dran)
- seit Sommer hab ich n Ipad2 
- so viel Geld aber doch hilfts nix bei Krankheit


----------



## Karli1994 (6. Oktober 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> iDontlikeu



/sign


----------



## L0wki (6. Oktober 2011)

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen und den Apple Kunden. Die Welt verliert einen ihrer größten Erfinder der die Welt nachhaltig verändert hat. May you Rest in Peace Mr. Jobs.


----------



## L0wki (6. Oktober 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Naja obwohl ich absoluter Apple Gegner bin, er hat Design und Technologie voran getrieben
> in dem Sinne RIP Steve


Nicht nur das Stichwort grafische Bedienoberfläche für Pc´s, Massenmarktfähiger Desktop ect.


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2011)

Habs heut morgend via Twitter erfahren (Motörhead und Accept haben bspw. ihre Trauer bekundet.) Ich bin zwar kein Apple-Jünger, aber schade ist es dennoch. Man kann sagen was man will, aber Steve Jobs war jemand der den Computer Markt stark voran trieb. 

Auf der einen Seite Juckt es mich nicht, aber auf der anderen schon. Naja R.I.P. Steve


----------



## Silenzz (6. Oktober 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs würde ich mal sagen :/ Weiß jemand unter welchen Umständen er starb?


----------



## Proteger (6. Oktober 2011)

An Krebs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> R.I.P. Steve Jobs würde ich mal sagen :/ Weiß jemand unter welchen Umständen er starb?



Er hatte Krebs, desw. hatte er ja auch die Führung an Cook übergeben. Ich finds einfach nur schade, so alt war er ja jetzt auch nicht, aber er hat seine Aufgabe getan und kann wohl auf ein sehr erfolgreiches Leben zurückblicken. 

Nunja, R.I.P.


----------



## Heynrich (6. Oktober 2011)

ganz im sinne der murlocs: iMurrugle! (heisst offensichtlich soviel wie R.I.P.)


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, er hat vor 6 Wochen erfahren, das er recht bald sterben wird und ist deshalb abgetreten.

Als es schließlich soweit war, hat Bill Gates (der es schwören musste) ihn mit einem Fenster erschlagen.


----------



## Gazeran (6. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Als es schließlich soweit war, hat Bill Gates (der es schwören musste) ihn mit einem Fenster erschlagen.


auf seinem Grabstein steht:
"Beaten by Windows..."


----------



## Norua (6. Oktober 2011)

Mir geht das "Ich hab nen Mac, ich bin was besseres als du"-gelaber tierisch auf die nervern aber trotzdem:
Sowas hat niemand verdient.

R.I.P


----------



## Set0 (6. Oktober 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> Mir geht das "Ich hab nen Mac, ich bin was besseres als du"-gelaber tierisch auf die nervern aber trotzdem:
> Sowas hat niemand verdient.
> 
> R.I.P



Sowas wirst du immer haben. Das fängt doch schon bei Kleinigkeiten an wie der Webbrowser. Erst war man "billig", weil man anstatt Firefox noch den Internet Explorer benutzt hat. Heute halten sich die Leute für was besseres, weil sie Opera oder Iron benutzen.





Steve Jobs hat viel in seiner Arbeit geschafft, egal ob man Appel nun mag oder nicht! Schade um seinen plötzlichen Tod!


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2011)

Meine Meinung zu Steve Jobs:

Positives:
+ Durch ihn wurde der Begriff "Usability" neu definiert. Smartphones sind heute hauptsächlich so einfach zu bedienen, weil Apple vorne mit dabei war.
+ Irgendwie hat ers geschafft, aus seinem Konkurs-Computer-Unternehmen ein Spielzeug-Imperium sondergleichen zu erschaffen. Kaum ne andere Firma hat ähnlich harte Zeiten überlebt.

Negatives:
- Apple hat seine Vorreiterrolle nach dem Wiederaufbau stets schamlos ausgenutzt durch Patentkriege und völlig überrissene Preise.
- Trotz Innovation und neuen Designs hält sich Apple nie an Standards und obwohl eine Zusammenarbeit mit der Konkurrenz möglich wäre, wird sie stets verweigert. So ist eine technologieübergreifende Arbeit heute nach wie vor recht schwierig.
- Jobs liess sich als eine Art "Sektenführer" feiern.
- Kinderarbeit, Hungerlöhne und Sklavenarbeit wird von Apple toleriert, obwohl nach aussen behauptet wird, die Firma richte sich nach einem Verhaltenskodex.


Zusammenfassend überwiegen meiner Meinung nach die negativen Punkte enorm. Dennoch RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

vorab. dies ist ein trauriger tag für die it branche egal ob man ihn mochte oder nicht. einige wenige kommentare hier ich möchte es mal freundlich ausdrücken sind unter aller sau. wenn es euch nicht interessiert. dann lasst es hier zu schreiben.

dieser mann hat mit einigen anderen zusammen großartiges in der it branche geleistet und da rede ich jetzt nicht speziell von iphone usw. sondern schon von der anfangszeit der computer. dieser mann hatte visionen, die uns mehr als nur berreichert haben. dieser mann hat sehr sehr viele menschen bewusst oder unbewusst im positiven sinnebeeinflusst und somit die it vorrangetrieben. wenn solche männer damals nicht mut bewiesen hätten, wären wir wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht da wo wir sind. und sein wir ehrlich ohne steve jobs wäre apple jetzt auch nciht da wo sie sind. er hat bestimmt in letzter zeit das rad nicht neu erfunden. aber er hat es reif gemacht für die masse. er hat bestimmt nicht das beste handy raus gebracht. aber das erste was wirklich intuietiv benutzbar war und heute schauen sich viele andere hersteller dieses ab und es gilt als selbstverständlich. 

dieser mann hatte visionen, die uns immer begleiten werden und dafür danke ich dir steve jobs.


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2011)

Es gab nie teurere Äpfel zu kaufen und trotzdem wurde Sklavenarbeit betrieben (natürlich von ihm abgezeichnet).
Geld Geld Geld Geld Geld....

Es war einfach ein Millionär unter vielen..
Seine Familie tut mir leid, sonst isses doch vollkommen wurscht



spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> vorab. dies ist ein trauriger tag für die it branche egal ob man ihn mochte oder nicht. einige wenige kommentare hier ich möchte es mal freundlich ausdrücken sind unter aller sau. wenn es euch nicht interessiert. dann lasst es hier zu schreiben.
> 
> dieser mann hat mit einigen anderen zusammen großartiges in der it branche geleistet und da rede ich jetzt nicht speziell von iphone usw. sondern schon von der anfangszeit der computer. dieser mann hatte visionen, die uns mehr als nur berreichert haben. dieser mann hat sehr sehr viele menschen bewusst oder unbewusst im positiven sinnebeeinflusst und somit die it vorrangetrieben. wenn solche männer damals nicht mut bewiesen hätten, wären wir wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht da wo wir sind. und sein wir ehrlich ohne steve jobs wäre apple jetzt auch nciht da wo sie sind. er hat bestimmt in letzter zeit das rad nicht neu erfunden. aber er hat es reif gemacht für die masse. er hat bestimmt nicht das beste handy raus gebracht. aber das erste was wirklich intuietiv benutzbar war und heute schauen sich viele andere hersteller dieses ab und es gilt als selbstverständlich.
> 
> dieser mann hatte visionen, die uns immer begleiten werden und dafür danke ich dir steve jobs.





Davatar schrieb:


> - Jobs liess sich als eine Art "Sektenführer" feiern.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

Ob Sklavenarbeit oder nicht: Darum geht es hier doch gar nicht. Es geht hier um den Menschen Steve Jobs und er war nicht nur ein Millionär unter vielen. 

Er war ein Visionär für die it-Branche. Was er geschafft hat, schaffen nur sehr sehr wenige. RIP Steve Jobs


P.S.: Manche Komentare sind mal wieder wie erwsrtet unter jeglichem Niveau...


----------



## Reflox (6. Oktober 2011)

Oh nein, nicht Steve Jobs! 

Ich fand Apple toll und wie er einen Traum hatte und ihn einfach umsetzte. 

Und alle die einen auf hart machen müssen und "idontcare" und so weiter schreiben müssen: Ihr seid so krass, wie die Gräser in meinem Garten! Woah, ich bin überwältigt von euch, ihr habt euch als Assis geoutet. Mein Beileid an euch.


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Und wieder 40.000 Kinder in Afrika tot.

Achja... und Steve Jobs.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Oktober 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> Mir geht das "Ich hab nen Mac, ich bin was besseres als du"-gelaber tierisch auf die nervern aber trotzdem:



So ein Bullshit.
@das iDontcare gebrabbel - das kann ich eher verstehen als solche Behauptungen. Was ich nicht verstehe warum man dann das Posten hier nicht einfach sein lässt.

Technisch ist damit eine Ikone von uns gegangen, sehr schade.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2011)

_It was the best of times, it was the worst of times


_


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

@Manowår

ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch. ich habe nicht apple in meinem beitrag vergöttert. ich bin leidenschafftlicher windows und auch in vielen teilen linux benutzer. aber was ich geschrieben habe entspricht trotzdem der wahrheit.

und an die die hier gegen so einen menschen hetzen. erreicht das selbe wie dieser mann und dann könnt ihr ihn auseinandernehmen. und diesen menschen nur auf eine sache beschränken ist doch sehr einfach gestricktes denken. es gab auch apple vor dem iphone und dem ganzen auf style machen. und damals galt es nicht umsonnst, dass bestimmte branchen einen apple als ulitmo für ihre bereiche ansahen. wo es für den normal benutzer wichtig war kostengüstige und schnell austauschbare technick zu haben. war es für die branchen wichtig einen rechner mit eindeutigen technischen merkmalen zu haben und software, die exakt dafür konzipiert war und schnell war. damals gallten die apple pc systeme als die schnellsten. und ja das war sehr lange vor dem iphone. so in den 80ger jahren.

und nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen. ich nutze alle systeme. aber man muss in dem was man schreibt auch abwägen können und nicht nur irgentetwas hinschreiben. 

mein schlusssatz ist.

lass jeden das kaufen was er will. wenn es für einen wichtig ist dieses püroduckt zu kaufen. dann lasst ihn und redet es nicht nur schlecht.


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2011)

War kein persönlicher Angriff, also nur die Ruhe


----------



## Seridan (6. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wieder 40.000 Kinder in Afrika tot.
> 
> Achja... und Steve Jobs.



Ja nur zu Steve Jobs hatte man evtl. eine Bindung weil man ein iPhone besessen hat.
Diese Bindung habe ich zu den Kindern in Afrika "leider" nicht (so schlimm es sich anhört).
Ich mag diesen ewigen Hinweis auf die Kinder in Afrika nicht! 

Und ihr "iDontcare´s" euch mag ich ach nicht, wobei es so wohl auch besser ist.

Ich lag heute morgen noch im Bett als die Nachricht im Radio kam. Zuerst dachte ich ich hätte mich verhört, aber dann war es doch traurige Gewissheit.
Ich mochte Steve (auch wenn ich ihn nur von seinen Präsentationen kannte), er war mir Sympatisch.
Ich werde ihn immer mit dem Bild in Erinnerung behalten wie er in seinem schwarzen Rollkragenpulli und Jeans das iPad in die Höhe hält.
Ein tolles Bild, denke ich.

Danke Steve!


----------



## Ginkohana (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, dass nur wenige Leute welche nicht aus der IT Branche kommen oder Apple Jünger sind verstehen wirklich was der Mann erreicht hat.
Sowohl als Unternehmensmanager als auch als Programmierer und Designer hat er so manche festgefahrenen Ansichten aufgelöst.
Selbst wenn man kein Freund von Apple ist so muss man sich eingestehen, dass ohne Apple die die Vorreiterrolle übernommen haben unsere Smartphones nicht so aussehen würden und die Technik inne hätten die sie heute haben, MP3 und Handhelds würden nicht den Leistungsumfang bieten den sie haben u.s.w.u.s.f

Trotz jahrelanger Konkurrenz und Machtkämpfe sind die Mitarbeiter von Microsoft betroffen und zeigen Menschlichkeit, Menschlichkeit und Größe welche vielen hier zu fehlen scheint.

Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer

Und selbst Bill Gates, findet passende Worte um einer Ikone der IT-Branche Respekt zu zollen

Bill Gates Statement

Wenn selbst Steve's größter Gegenspieler, sein Gegenpol nette Worte findet....merkt ihr nun wie armselig ihr wirklich seid?


----------



## orkman (6. Oktober 2011)

Seridan schrieb:


> Ja nur zu Steve Jobs hatte man evtl. eine Bindung weil man ein iPhone besessen hat.
> Diese Bindung habe ich zu den Kindern in Afrika "leider" nicht (so schlimm es sich anhört).
> Ich mag diesen ewigen Hinweis auf die Kinder in Afrika nicht!



wegen nem handy baut man ne bindung auf ? ach du sch...ande
jobby is sicher ruhig im krankenhaus gestorben, und er hatte ein gutes leben ... wobei zig tausende in andern laendern nur draufgehen weil sie einfach nix zu essen und/oder zu trinken haben ... bill gates hat wenigstens zig projekte fuer jeden scheiss , von apple hab ich bis jetzt nur gehoert dass sie einem geld aus der tasche ziehen ... 

ausserdem is der thread offen fuer jeder mann und jeder sollte seine meinung zum besten geben duerfen ... is ja schliesslich ein forum ... die familie wird sowieso nix von euren itrauerueberxy mitbekommen und denen is das glaub ich eh wurst ... ich frag mich eigentlich wieso hier immer threads aufgemacht werden weil xy gestorben is ... oder soll ich die zeitung aufschlagen und hier fuer jeden menschen in der todesanzeige nen thread aufmachen ? 
jeder mensch war fuer jmd anderes etwas besonderes ... gleichheit dann fuer alle


----------



## orkman (6. Oktober 2011)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Wenn selbst Steve's größter Gegenspieler, sein Gegenpol nette Worte findet....merkt ihr nun wie armselig ihr wirklich seid?



er kann ja wohl kaum oeffentlich schreiben: " schoen dass der sack tod ist ... wann gibs pfannkuchen ?"

achtung dies is nur sarkasmus ... spart euch pls die flames ueber diesen text ... er ist nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Seridan schrieb:


> Ja nur zu Steve Jobs hatte man evtl. eine Bindung weil man ein iPhone besessen hat.
> Diese Bindung habe ich zu den Kindern in Afrika "leider" nicht (so schlimm es sich anhört).



Du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft sagen, dass du da eine Bindung zum Firmenchef/gründer - was auch immer- entwickelst, nur weil du ein Produkt von denen kaufst.
Ich hab doch auch keine Bindung zu Bill Gates, nur weil ich Windows aufm Rechner habe.

Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen!




Seridan schrieb:


> Ich mag diesen ewigen Hinweis auf die Kinder in Afrika nicht!



Ich mag ihn eigentlich auch nicht wirklich, trotzdem halte ich es für nötig das zu sagen.


----------



## Seridan (6. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wegen nem handy baut man ne bindung auf ? ach du sch...ande
> jobby is sicher ruhig im krankenhaus gestorben, und er hatte ein gutes leben ... wobei zig tausende in andern laendern nur draufgehen weil sie einfach nix zu essen und/oder zu trinken haben ... bill gates hat wenigstens zig projekte fuer jeden scheiss , von apple hab ich bis jetzt nur gehoert dass sie einem geld aus der tasche ziehen ...
> 
> ausserdem is der thread offen fuer jeder mann und jeder sollte seine meinung zum besten geben duerfen ... is ja schliesslich ein forum ... die familie wird sowieso nix von euren itrauerueberxy mitbekommen und denen is das glaub ich eh wurst ... ich frag mich eigentlich wieso hier immer threads aufgemacht werden weil xy gestorben is ... oder soll ich die zeitung aufschlagen und hier fuer jeden menschen in der todesanzeige nen thread aufmachen ?
> jeder mensch war fuer jmd anderes etwas besonderes ... gleichheit dann fuer alle



Ich habe das iPhone als Beispiel genommen! Du kannst gerne auch viele andere Sachen aufführen, sei es ein iPad, iTunes, ein Mac oder oder oder. Ich habe das iPhone genommen weil es für viele Menschen das einzige ist das sie von Apple besitzen.
Und zu den Leuten die in anderen Ländern an Hunger sterben, siehe mein Post oben.

Dieser thread heisst: R.I.P Steve Jobs (1955-2011).
Ich für meinen Teil denke der TE wollte einen thread aufmachen, in dem um Steve getrauert wird. Er wollte aber wahrscheinlich keinen in dem über ihn gelästert wird.
Natürlich ist ein Forum da um Sachen zu diskutieren. Aber kann so jmd. wie du trauernde Menschen nicht einfach trauern lassen?!
Zu deinem Satz mit der Zeitung. Hier kommt wieder die Bindung zum tragen. Zu bekannten Persönlichkeiten hat man nunmal eine eingere Bindung als zu "unbekannten".
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dass bei dir sicher auch so ist!

Edit:
@ Konov:
Die Bindung ist nicht nur wg. seinen Produkten da, sondern auch wegen seiner Art.
Es tut mir ja wirklich Leid, aber ich fand ihn Sympatisch. Du willst mich do wohl nicht deshalb verurteilen?!
Um Bill Gates werden auch viele trauern, allerdings denke ich es werden weniger sein wie bei Steve.
Jobs stand nun einmal wie kein anderer für seine Produkte, ich denke das ist bi Gates anders.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Oktober 2011)

Das mag hart klingen, aber täglich sterben in etwa 20.000 - Zwanzigtausend! - Menschen an Krebs.

+1

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

I guess he moved his assets...
*sunglasses*
...to the cloud.
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Seridan schrieb:


> Edit:
> @ Konov:
> Die Bindung ist nicht nur wg. seinen Produkten da, sondern auch wegen seiner Art.
> Es tut mir ja wirklich Leid, aber ich fand ihn Sympatisch. Du willst mich do wohl nicht deshalb verurteilen?!



Nein deswegen nicht. Wenn du seine Art mochtest, ist das natürlich was anderes... auch die Trauer seiner Angehörigen ist selbstverständlich.
Mich hat nur die Produkt-Person-Bindung gestört...





Potpotom schrieb:


> Das mag hart klingen, aber täglich sterben in etwa 20.000 - Zwanzigtausend! - Menschen an Krebs.
> 
> +1
> 
> Ruhe in Frieden.



Ich merk schon, wir schwimmen auf einer Wellenlänge


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn man heute noch hundert Mal lesen wird, er sei ein technisches Genie, einer der grössten amerikanischen Erfinder, ein Visionär usw. gewesen, 
man wird ruhig auch dazusagen dürfen, dass seine vielleicht grösste Leistung möglicherweise darin bestand, den Leuten halbwegs glaubhaft einzureden, 
sie könnten ohne mindestens ein iDing nicht weiterleben.

Schon Zwölfjährige wissen das. Er hat damit einen beispiellosen Kult und ein neues Statussymbol
 geschaffen und mindestens zehn Jahre aufrecht erhalten können. Bewerten mag das jeder für sich.


----------



## orkman (6. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auch wenn man heute noch hundert Mal lesen wird, er sei ein technisches Genie, einer der grössten amerikanischen Erfinder, ein Visionär usw. gewesen,
> man wird ruhig auch dazusagen dürfen, dass seine vielleicht grösste Leistung möglicherweise darin bestand, den Leuten halbwegs glaubhaft einzureden,
> sie könnten ohne mindestens ein iDing nicht weiterleben.
> 
> ...



Amen ...

und in einem thema darf nicht nur immer positives kommen , sondern auch negatives ... ansonsten muessten wir fuer jedes thema 2 threads oeffnen , einma + und einma -


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ausserdem is der thread offen fuer jeder mann und jeder sollte seine meinung zum besten geben duerfen ... is ja schliesslich ein forum ... die familie wird sowieso nix von euren itrauerueberxy mitbekommen und denen is das glaub ich eh wurst



Meinung hin oder her, was manche hier ablassen hat nichts mit Meinungsäußerung zu tun, sondern ist geschmacklos und gehört meiner Meinung nach entfernt. Das trifft übrigens auch auf deine Aussage zu.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das mag hart klingen, aber täglich sterben in etwa 20.000 - Zwanzigtausend! - Menschen an Krebs.
> 
> +1
> 
> Ruhe in Frieden.



Ja, so ca. aus diesem Grund hab ich mir bislang einen Kommentar in diesem Thread hier verkniffen.

Natürlich finde ich es nicht toll, dass er gestorben ist - aber es war abzusehen. Bereits 2004 wurde ein Tumor an seinem Pankreas entfernt. Und Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs zählt nun mal zu den Krebsarten mit einer relativ hohen Sterblichkeitsrate, nach Lungen-, Brust-/Prostata- und Darmkrebs. 2009 hatte er dann eine Lebertransplantation, da sich dort Metastasen gebildet hatten. Und dass es ihm körperlich zusehends schlechter ging, konnte man ihm teilweise auch ansehen. Als er dann im Januar das Tagesgeschäft auf Cook übertragen hat, war mir persönlich relativ schnell klar, dass er es vermutlich nicht mehr ewig machen wird. Natürlich ist es traurig, dass ein solcher Visionär mit nicht mal 60 stirbt und die Angehörigen tun mir auch in gewissem Maße Leid - jedoch nicht mehr oder weniger als die Angehörigen von vielen, vielen anderen Krebspatienten, die jeden Tag sterben.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

sicher sterben pro tag viele menschen an krebs oder hunger oder irgentwelcher anderen dinge. es wird aber immer menschen geben, die sich aus der masse herausheben. im guten oder im schlechten sinne. wir menschen brauchen auch solche personen, auf die wir aufsehen können. dies hat dann nichts damit zutun, dass wir vergessen, dass es noch andere menschen da draußen gibt, die sterben. doch es darf auch gestattet sein um einen menschen zu trauern, der viel für die it getan hat. und solche sachen wie z.b. unsere spiele die wir spielen. hat dieser mensch indireckt mit beeinflusst haben. denn stellt euch vor viele der entwickler socher spiele haben solche menschen als vorbild und versuchen ihnen nachzueifern.

ich stimme hier vollkommen zu, dass dieses thema wenn der titel schon so heißt auch um diesen menschen gehen soll und nicht um die anderen, die evtl. auch gestorben sind. diese menschen kenne ich nicht und werde deren namen wahrscheinlich auch nie hören. bei diesem menschen persöhnlich weiß ich was er geleistet hat. 

nur als beispiel archimedes ist jetzt schon ewig lange tot. und trotzdem spricht man noch über seine hervorragende leistungen. dies tut man nicht, weil er einer von vielen war sonder, weil er sich aus der masse herrausgehoben hat. und dem sollte man respeckt zollen.

ich für mich habe mal als kleines kind gelernt man soll nicht schlecht über tote reden. dies scheint in den meisten köpfen nicht mehr existent zu sein. man kann gerne seine eigene meinung haben. doch dies hat was mit dem respeckt zu anderen personen zu tun.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Oktober 2011)

iR.I.P. Steve


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wieder 40.000 Kinder in Afrika tot.
> 
> Achja... und Steve Jobs.



Also bei so was kommt mir echt die Galle hoch... weil noch mehr Leute sterben darf man nicht über den Tod eines einzelnen Trauern? Was soll das denn? Sorry, aber ich kenne keine Kinder in Afrika. Natürlich ist das genau so traurig und wert, betrauert zu werden. Aber wie kann man eigentlich so pietätlos sein, Sachen wie "iDontcare" zu schreiben und hier einen auf lustig zu machen?

Stellt euch mal vor, auf einer Beerdigung wird gesagt "Hört auf zu flennen, in Afrika sterben jeden Tag 40.000 Leute. Mir doch egal, wenn hier einer gestorben ist". 

Merkt ihr jetzt, wie bescheuert das klingt? 

Wirklich abartig, wie hier (und auf anderen Seiten - Golem und heise sind wirklich der absolute Absturz) einige Leute ihre offensichtlich schlechte Erziehung präsentieren...


----------



## Zonalar (6. Oktober 2011)

R.I.P. Steve

Krebs... warum haben so viele Menschen Krebs...


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ist es mittlerweile Respektlos zu sagen das einem der Tod eines Mannes genauso am Arsch vorbei geht wie der vieler anderer?
> Manche haben eine Vorstellung von respekt. :O



Na das sagt ja der Richtige. Du kannst denken was du willst. Aber sobald du es öffentlich sagst, ist das einfach nur respektlos den Leuten gegenüber, die darüber trauern.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> R.I.P. Steve
> 
> Krebs... warum haben so viele Menschen Krebs...



weil sie ungesund leben. bei steve wahrscheinlich der stress das seine firma eine zeitlang am abgrund stand. das führt zu immunschwäche und das wiederrum dazu das mutierte zellen nicht entsprechnd bekämpft werden können.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

um es so zusagen für die geschichte der menschheit ist dieser tot wichtiger als andere ja. und dies hat nichts mit respecktlosigkeit den anderen gegenüber zu tun. dies ist einfach mal fakt. das leben des einzelnen ist nicht mehr wert als das von anderen. es wird erst mehr wert mit der bedeutung was ein mensch in seinem leben erreicht hat. und sein wir ehrlich. dieser mann hat ne menge erreicht. mehr erreichen als die meisten menschen inclusive mir nicht. und ja ich betrachte seinen tot als wichtiger als wenn ich mal irgentwann sterbe. die wichtigkeit eines menschen wird im allgemeinen daran bemessen, in wieweit dieser mensch seine fussnote im buch der menschlichen geschichte einbringen konnte


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ist es mittlerweile Respektlos zu sagen das einem der Tod eines Mannes genauso am Arsch vorbei geht wie der vieler anderer?
> Manche haben eine Vorstellung von respekt. :O



Wenn man es ausspricht, dann ist es respektlos.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> um es so zusagen für die geschichte der menschheit ist dieser tot wichtiger als andere ja. und dies hat nichts mit respecktlosigkeit den anderen gegenüber zu tun. dies ist einfach mal fakt. das leben des einzelnen ist nicht mehr wert als das von anderen. es wird erst mehr wert mit der bedeutung was ein mensch in seinem leben erreicht hat. und sein wir ehrlich. dieser mann hat ne menge erreicht mehr erreicht als die meisten menschen inclusive mir. und ja ich betrachte seinen tot als wichtiger als wenn ich mal irgentwann sterbe. die wichtigkeit eines menschen wird im allgemeinen daran bemessen, in wieweit dieser mensch seine fussnote im buch der menschlichen geschichte einbringen konnte



für die geschichte der menschheit war dieser tod genauso unbedeutend wie meiner. steve jobs hat doch nichts wichtiges geleistet um die menschheit voran zu bringen. er hat einzig designstandards gesetzt die für mich auch noch sehr fragwürdig sind. und ich bin mir sicher das man steve jobs in keinem geschichtsbuch wiederfinden wird, außer es heißt iHistory


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man es ausspricht, dann ist es respektlos.



Warum?
Ich finde es Respektlos diese pseudo ich trauer Schiene aufzulegen die hier viele fahren.

Ich greife niemanden mit meiner Aussage an ich gebe lediglich meine Meinung kund genau wie die "itrauer"(lustig...) Typen.


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Warum?



Warum? Fragst du das ernsthaft? Wurdest du von Wölfen aufgezogen? Meine Güte... 

Wenn es dir egal ist, sag einfach nichts. Was meinst du mit "pseduo-ich-trauer-Schiene"? Ich habe Steve nicht persönlich gekannt, ja. Darf ich deswegen nicht ein bisschen trauern? 

Bei manchen Leuten muss man sich wirklich fragen...


----------



## Zonalar (6. Oktober 2011)

spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> um es so zusagen für die geschichte der menschheit ist dieser tot wichtiger als andere ja. und dies hat nichts mit respecktlosigkeit den anderen gegenüber zu tun. dies ist einfach mal fakt. das leben des einzelnen ist nicht mehr wert als das von anderen. es wird erst mehr wert mit der bedeutung was ein mensch in seinem leben erreicht hat. und sein wir ehrlich. dieser mann hat ne menge erreicht mehr erreicht als die meisten menschen inclusive mir. und ja ich betrachte seinen tot als wichtiger als wenn ich mal irgentwann sterbe. die wichtigkeit eines menschen wird im allgemeinen daran bemessen, in wieweit dieser mensch seine fussnote im buch der menschlichen geschichte einbringen konnte



Ja, Steve Jobs hat viel erreicht. Ich meine aber, dass man den Menschen nicht danach bewerten soll, ob er eine "fussnote im buch der menschlichen geschichte" gebracht hat. Weil indirekt heisst dass, dass wir alle Versager wären, wenn wir das nicht schaffen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du das nicht "so" gemeint hast 
Was ich für wichtiger halte ist: Dass man so lebt, dass wenn in dein Leben zurückblickst, die Menschen in deinem Umfeld Positiv beeinflusst hat.

Ob Steve Jobs die Menschen in seinem Umfeld positiv beeinflusst hat? Ich weiss es nicht, aber habe weniger das Gefühl :/


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> für die geschichte der menschheit war dieser tod genauso unbedeutend wie meiner. steve jobs hat doch nichts wichtiges geleistet um die menschheit voran zu bringen. er hat einzig designstandards gesetzt die für mich auch noch sehr fragwürdig sind. und ich bin mir sicher das man steve jobs in keinem geschichtsbuch wiederfinden wird, außer es heißt iHistory




bist du dir sicher? dies ist das was ich schon vor ein paar seiten schrieb. die meisten sehen apple und damit steve jobs nur in der heutigen zeit. dies war aber in den 70gern und 80gern ganz anders. ihr solltet mal wenn ihr eine meinung von seinem leben haben wollt und das nicht nur bruchstückhaft auch mal ein bisschen über die vergangenheit nachdenken, was hat dieser mensch in seinem leben geleistet. dies waren zum schluss bei ihm keine neuen dinge, die er als vision hatte. naja. zumindestens nicht was technologisch war. dies war aber in den 70gern und 80gern ganz anders durch solche menschen haben wir alle jetzt zuhause einen eigenen pc und a<uch du kannst dadurch hier posten. dieser mensch und bill gates haben die pcs erst für den hausgebrauch marktreif gemacht. sicher lässt sich streiten ob wir den pc brauchen. doch diese leistung kann ich zumindestens nicht ignorieren. und ich denke es geht vielen so.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

Ist eigentlich schon jemanden die Ironie dieses Threads aufgefallen? Ich mein ein Trauerthread für den Applegründer in einem Spieleforum. Apple und Spiele?
Egal ich finde diesen Thread auch so unnötig, jeder der seine Trauerbekundigen will kann das bitte auch bei apple machen, die haben extra ein e-mailfach dafür.
Kondolenzgedöns jegweder art gehört einfach nicht in solche Foren.

edit:@spaceflyer bill gates bin ich gern bereit respekt für sein lebenswerk zu zollen, aber sicherlich nicht jobs der von vorne rein einen PC bloß umgetauft , und teurer wieder verkauft hat. und damit ist er zurecht am anfang auf die schnauze gefallen


----------



## DaScAn (6. Oktober 2011)

spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> vorab. dies ist ein trauriger tag für die it branche egal ob man ihn mochte oder nicht. einige wenige kommentare hier ich möchte es mal freundlich ausdrücken sind unter aller sau. wenn es euch nicht interessiert. dann lasst es hier zu schreiben.
> 
> dieser mann hat mit einigen anderen zusammen großartiges in der it branche geleistet und da rede ich jetzt nicht speziell von iphone usw. sondern schon von der anfangszeit der computer. dieser mann hatte visionen, die uns mehr als nur berreichert haben. dieser mann hat sehr sehr viele menschen bewusst oder unbewusst im positiven sinnebeeinflusst und somit die it vorrangetrieben. wenn solche männer damals nicht mut bewiesen hätten, wären wir wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht da wo wir sind. und sein wir ehrlich ohne steve jobs wäre apple jetzt auch nciht da wo sie sind. er hat bestimmt in letzter zeit das rad nicht neu erfunden. aber er hat es reif gemacht für die masse. er hat bestimmt nicht das beste handy raus gebracht. aber das erste was wirklich intuietiv benutzbar war und heute schauen sich viele andere hersteller dieses ab und es gilt als selbstverständlich.
> 
> dieser mann hatte visionen, die uns immer begleiten werden und dafür danke ich dir steve jobs.






Belomil schrieb:


> dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen... Steve Jobs war wohl einer der größten erfinder und schlauesten köpfe der heutigen zeit, ein Visionär sondergleichen
> 
> und an die leute die hier "iDontcare" oder ähnliches posten: ihr gehört ge-high-fived. mit nem stuhl. in die fresse! sowas ist in dieser situation so ziemlich das unangebrachteste was man machen kann, ob man apple mag oder nicht, es steht fest dass Steve Jobs unser aller Leben mit seiner Vision verändert hat
> 
> iTrauer



Alles gesagt!!!


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit:@spaceflyer bill gates bin ich gern bereit respekt für sein lebenswerk zu zollen, aber sicherlich nicht jobs der von vorne rein einen PC bloß umgetauft , und teurer wieder verkauft hat. und damit ist er zurecht am anfang auf die schnauze gefallen



Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung wovon du redest.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon jemanden die Ironie dieses Threads aufgefallen? Ich mein ein Trauerthread für den Applegründer in einem Spieleforum. Apple und Spiele?
> Egal ich finde diesen Thread auch so unnötig, jeder der seine Trauerbekundigen will kann das bitte auch bei apple machen, die haben extra ein e-mailfach dafür.
> Kondolenzgedöns jegweder art gehört einfach nicht in solche Foren.
> 
> edit: bill gates bin ich gern bereit respekt für sein lebenswerk zu zollen, aber sicherlich nicht jobs der von vorne rein einen PC bloß umgetauft , und teurer wieder verkauft hat. und damit ist er zurecht am anfang auf die schnauze gefallen



ohne computer gäbe es keine computerspiele und ohne computerspiele/pc's gäbe es kein solches forum. irgentwie ist da für mich ein zusammenhang. und wie dies mit steve jobs zusammenhängt habe ich meiner ansicht nach schon erklärt.


----------



## Dantus (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich finde es traurig, dass er gestorben ist, ich kannte ihn namendlich erst seid kurzem aber die techischen Inovationen die in elektronischen Geräten unter seiner Leitung entstanden sind haben mich beeindruckt.

Es ist immer ein großer Verlust für die Menschheit im ganzen wenn herrausragende Menschen von uns gehen.

Dies gilt auch für Forscher und Wissenschaftler, welche ihre Ehrfahrungen mit den andern teilen.

Wer weiß ob nicht dieser Drang etwas Neues zu erschaffen nicht vielleicht etwas großes Schaffen hätte können wenn er nicht krank gewesen wäre.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

wer wissen will was dieser man und apple erreicht haben kann gerne diesem link Steve Jobs-Wikipedia folgen.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung wovon du redest.



es ist immer schön soetwas in einer diskussion einzuschmeißen. man könnte aber auch argumente bringen warum man anderer meinung. aber dann müsste man ja damit anfangen das apple damals deswegen in einer krise steckte weil das OS als veraltet galt. das ist aber genau das was apples produkte abheben sollte von anderen pcs. denn die bauteile unterscheiden sich nicht. womit wir wieder bei meinem überspitzten punkte angekommen wären


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> es ist immer schön soetwas in einer diskussion einzuschmeißen. man könnte aber auch argumente bringen warum man anderer meinung. aber dann müsste man ja damit anfangen das apple damals deswegen in einer krise steckte weil das OS als veraltet galt. das ist aber genau das was apples produkte abheben sollte von anderen pcs. denn die bauteile unterscheiden sich nicht. womit wir wieder bei meinem überspitzten punkte angekommen wären



Weil Jobs grundsätzlich nur am MAC gearbeitet hat und nie etwas anderes gemacht hat.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (6. Oktober 2011)

kriesen gibt es überall. es kann nicht immer alles eitel sonnenschein sein. viele benutzen z.b. windows und da gab es auch einige betriebssysteme die sagen wir mal nicht optimal entwickelt wurden. oder linux wo der normalbürger früher nicht zurecht kamm, da man offtmals selber programmieren musste oder es einfach zu umständlich war.

und nochmal zum thema der wichtigkeit eines lebens einer person. als normal menschen können wir glücklich sein wenn wir einige generationen in den köpfen unserer engsten verwannten bleiben. nicht jeder kann ein albert einstein sein und das ist auch gut so. aber für die geschichte und damit in verbindung von leistungen der menschheit sind solche personen wichtiger. da kann sich jeder auf den schlipps getreten fühlen wie er will. dies ist aber grausamme realität.ein großer berg hat für mich auch eine größere bedeutung als ein kleines sandkorn. den berg muss ich umlaufen oder drübersteigen. das sandkorn bemerke ich kaum. und so ist es auch bei dieser sache. jeder kann auf sein erreichtes stolz sein. doch sollte man der realität ins auge sehen. 

nur durch solche menschen ist die menschheit vorran gekommen oder erinnert sich heute noch jemand an einen bauern aus dem römischen reich? ich zumindestens nicht.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

*Ich bin wirklich arg erschrocken über manche User hier. Ein Mod sollte hier mal eingreifen bzw zumachen. *


----------



## Terrascream (6. Oktober 2011)

Alles eine Masche damit jetzt alle das neue Iphone kaufen!

Wie Makaber das er am Release Tag verstirbt.

Das verkauft sich sicher jetzt wie blöde.

btw, danke Steve ich <3 mein Iphone


----------



## bodycrash (6. Oktober 2011)

Sehr traurig, aber doch absehbar.
Bin gespannt wie sich Apple jetzt entwickelt.



spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> und nochmal zum thema der wichtigkeit eines lebens einer person. als normal menschen können wir glücklich sein wenn wir einige generationen in den köpfen unserer engsten verwannten bleiben. nicht jeder kann ein albert einstein sein und das ist auch gut so. aber für die geschichte und damit in verbindung von leistungen der menschheit sind solche personen wichtiger. da kann sich jeder auf den schlipps getreten fühlen wie er will. dies ist aber grausamme realität.ein großer berg hat für mich auch eine größere bedeutung als ein kleines sandkorn. den berg muss ich umlaufen oder drübersteigen. das sandkorn bemerke ich kaum. und so ist es auch bei dieser sache. jeder kann auf sein erreichtes stolz sein. doch sollte man der realität ins auge sehen.
> 
> nur durch solche menschen ist die menschheit vorran gekommen oder erinnert sich heute noch jemand an einen bauern aus dem römischen reich? ich zumindestens nicht.


!


----------



## Seridan (6. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> *Ich bin wirklich arg erschrocken über manche User hier. Ein Mod sollte hier mal eingreifen bzw zumachen. *



Sehe ich genau so.
Da bleibt einem wirklich die Spucke weg.
Unglaublich!


----------



## RioKaT (6. Oktober 2011)

Traurig - er kämpfte so oft gegen seinen Krebs, hat ihn mehrmals besiegen können und am Ende erlag er doch dieser schweren Krankheit. 

Egal ob wer Apple mag oder nicht, Jobs war ein großartiger Visionär und Inovator


----------



## wronny (6. Oktober 2011)

Der gute Mann in allen Ehren, möge er in Frieden ruhen. Möge man seiner Familie den Trost spenden, den sie benötigt, um diesen Verlust zu ertragen.



L0wki schrieb:


> [...] Die Welt verliert einen ihrer größten Erfinder der die Welt nachhaltig verändert hat. [...]



Steve Jobs hat in der IT die eine oder andere innovative Neuerung aus dem eigenen Hause auf den Weg gebracht oder bei anderen Firmen eingekauft. Ihn jedoch als "einen der größten Erfinder, welcher die Welt nachhaltig verändert hat", zu bezeichnen, geht entschieden zu weit. Damit setzt man ihn auf eine Stufe mit wahren Erfinder Größen, wie Thomas Alva Edison - oder um es zumindest auf den technischen Bereich einzuschränken - Konrad Zuse und Tim Berners-Lee. Er war kein Erfinder, sondern jemand der es Verstand diese Neuerungen groß zu machen, was ihn zu einem guten Firmenchef macht.



Belomil schrieb:


> [...] Steve Jobs war [...] ein Visionär sondergleichen


Der Begriff Visionär trifft eigentlich genau das, was ich im Satz zuvor - zumindest in Teilen - zu umschreiben versuchte.




spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> vorab. dies ist ein trauriger tag für die it branche egal ob man ihn mochte oder nicht. einige wenige kommentare hier ich möchte es mal freundlich ausdrücken sind unter aller sau. wenn es euch nicht interessiert. dann lasst es hier zu schreiben. [...]



Es ist - meiner Meinung nach - das gute Recht eines jeden Kund zu tun, dass ihn das Ableben von Steve Jobs nicht tangiert. Man kann dies sicherlich angemessener ausdrücken als mit einem einfachen "idontcare", aber man muss diese Haltung zulassen. 




Belomil schrieb:


> und an die leute die hier "iDontcare" oder ähnliches posten: ihr gehört ge-high-fived. mit nem stuhl. in die fresse! sowas ist in dieser situation so ziemlich das unangebrachteste was man machen kann, ob man apple mag oder nicht, es steht fest dass Steve Jobs unser aller Leben mit seiner Vision verändert hat.



Siehe voheriger Absatz. Und derartige Androhungen von Gewalt sind in dieser Situation so ziemlich das Unangebrachteste, was man sich erlauben kann.
Dass jemanden der Tod eines Prominenten, zu dem derjenige keine persönliche Bindung hat, nicht interessiert, ist eine Meinung die man tolerieren muss.




Seridan schrieb:


> Ja nur zu Steve Jobs hatte man evtl. eine Bindung weil man ein iPhone besessen hat. [...]



Basierend auf einem Produkt eine Bindung zu einer fremden Person aufzubauen, ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Eher könnte ich eine Argumentation verstehen, die darauf basiert, dass Steve Jobs Idol-Charakter hatte.
Eventuell ist aber genau dies das Traurige: Man ist dazu in der Lage über den Tod eines einzelnen, prominenten Erwachsenen zu Trauern, aber der Tod von Kindern in Afrika berührt einen nicht einmal im selben Maße, obwohl es eigentlich die traurigere Nachricht ist.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob er mein Leben so beeinflusst hat - hatte in 42 Jahren nicht allzuviel direkt mit Apple zu tun.
Hochloben als den Erfolgreichsten oder sonstwas tue ich auch nicht.
Denn es gibt so viele sehr gute Erfinder, denen ich heutzutage noch dankbar sein kann.

Ich kann als Außenstehender nur sagen: R.i.P. ... mehr nicht.

Und ich glaube, die Apple-Geschäfte laufen, wie bisher, ganz "normal" weiter, da er zwar der Gründer/Boss war -
doch das Ganze schon längst größtenteils anderweitig geleitet/verwaltet wurde.

Und lasst doch bitte hier die gegenseitigen Provokationen und Gewalt-Androhungen!
Lasst die Trauernden doch trauern und sich hier austauschen!
Wer nicht um ihn trauert (was ich auch verstehe) - kann sich ja enthalten bzw. zurückhalten.

@ Doofkatze

Heißt es nicht auch: "Lasst die Toten die Toten beerdigen."?

back to topic

greetz


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Also bei so was kommt mir echt die Galle hoch... weil noch mehr Leute sterben darf man nicht über den Tod eines einzelnen Trauern? Was soll das denn?



Hab ich das gesagt? Du verstehst offenbar die Intention meines Postings nicht, denn alleine mal darüber nachzudenken, wäre ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.




EspCap schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kenne keine Kinder in Afrika. Natürlich ist das genau so traurig und wert, betrauert zu werden.



Nein, ist es offenbar nicht, denn niemand tut es. Oder hast du heute einen Trauerartikel dazu in der Zeitung gelesen? Oder einen Vermerk auf der Apple Seite, dass sie ihre Trauer bekunden? Ich jedenfalls nicht.



EspCap schrieb:


> Aber wie kann man eigentlich so pietätlos sein, Sachen wie "iDontcare" zu schreiben und hier einen auf lustig zu machen?



Ich möchte betonen, dass *ich *das *nicht *geschrieben habe, es hier aber so klingt, als wäre das auch von mir.
Ich sehe da im Übrigen nur ziemlich deutliche Satirik heraus, sonst nix.





EspCap schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, auf einer Beerdigung wird gesagt "Hört auf zu flennen, in Afrika sterben jeden Tag 40.000 Leute. Mir doch egal, wenn hier einer gestorben ist".
> 
> Merkt ihr jetzt, wie bescheuert das klingt?
> 
> Wirklich abartig, wie hier (und auf anderen Seiten - Golem und heise sind wirklich der absolute Absturz) einige Leute ihre offensichtlich schlechte Erziehung präsentieren...



Das dürfte man im selben Atemzug die Millarden anderer Menschen fragen, die oben genannte Kinder jeden Tag ignorieren. Oder etwa nicht? Wären das nicht 40.000 potenzielle Steve Jobs' ?

Wie bescheuert das klingen mag, tut ja nichts zur Sache,.
Es ist eine Sache, die man hinterfragen können sollte, ohne dafür gleich zusammengeschissen zu werden.

Ich betone nochmal, dass ich nie gesagt habe, dass Steve Jobs' Tod nicht und von niemandem betrauert werden darf.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> weil sie ungesund leben.



Sorry, aber... Bullshit. Es gibt Leute, die völlig gesund leben, extrem auf ihren Körper hören, keinem großartigen Stress ausgesetzt sind, auf dem Land leben, Sport treiben, sich sehr gesund und nur vom Bio-Bauernhof nebenan oder selbstversorgend ernähren und trotzdem an Krebs erkranken. Ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat und so... Der Rest dürfte bekannt sein.

Und ich wäre auch dafür, dass ein Mod den Thread hier mal zumacht. Ich hab auch gesagt, dass der Tod von Steve Jobs natürlich nicht schön ist, aber absehbar war und mir persönlich recht wenig nah geht. Trotzdem verurteile ich hier niemanden, der um ihn trauert. Dass das wieder so endet, hätte aber beim ersten Post schon klar sein müssen. Ich verweise nur mal auf den 9/11-Thread, als ganz grobes, nicht lange zurückliegendes Beispiel. Denn auch ich könnt mir bei manchen Kommentaren hier echt an den Kopf greifen, lass es aber, weil das nur mir selbst schadet, wenn ich mich drüber aufrege


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2011)

Was ich schon wieder im Twitter und FB lesen muss



> Gerüchten zu Folge lässt Steve Jobs "iDied" auf seinen Grabstein gravieren




Ich mag Apple nicht, aber es war trotzdem ein Mensch, und diese Witze sind wohl einfach nur geschmacklos.


----------



## Reflox (6. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was ich schon wieder im Twitter lesen muss und FB lesen muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso wie ich Jackass nie so richtig gekuckt habe, aber ich mich tierisch aufgeregt habe, als ich Bilder in FB sehen musste wie: "This is Jackass- and this is DRUNK DRIVING YEAH!". Dass ist einfach abgrundtief behindert. Gut, in 2 Wochen ist es lustig, aber nicht noch am selben Tag oder den darauf folgenden 3-4 Tagen.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Oktober 2011)

Das finde ich mal eine schöne Aussage zu Jobs - direkt als erstes aus dem Weißen Haus.



> "Steve gehörte zu den größten amerikanischen Erfindern -
> mutig genug, anders zu denken; kühn genug zu glauben, er könnte die Welt verändern;
> und talentiert genug, das dann auch zu tun." Jobs habe "das Internet in unsere Taschen gesteckt".






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle Text + Bild -> Spiegel.de


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> "Wer nicht um ihn trauert (was ich auch verstehe) - kann sich ja enthalten bzw. zurückhalten."


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und weil das offensichtlich nicht funktioniert, ist hier zu.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Warum keine Verwarnung? Auch wenn ich gern erstmal aufräumen und verwarnen würde - Leider fehlt mir gerade die Zeit dazu. Sobald einer meiner Verwaltungs-Schergen hier reinschaut, kann er/sie das gern übernehmen und wieder aufmachen. ^^[/font]


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ausserdem is der thread offen fuer jeder mann und jeder sollte seine meinung zum besten geben duerfen ... is ja schliesslich ein forum ...


Trotzdem wird erwartet, sich in solchen Threads wie dem hier würde- und pietätvoll zu verhalten. Wenn du an 'nem Friedhof vorbeiläufst, wo du eine Trauerprozession siehst, würdest du doch auch nicht durch den Zaun brüllen "WAYNE?! WAS HEULT IHR DENN HIER RUM?! IDONTCARE!"

*So, ich hab hier jetzt zwei Seiten ausgemistet. Danke liebe Leute, dass ihr uns solche Mühen macht.

Hier ziehe ich nun eine Grenzlinie, sogar eine doppelte, seht ihr sie?

========================================================================================================================

Wer ab dieser Linie irgendwelches provokantes, pietätloses, respektloses und anderes Zeug schreibt, was nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun hat, bekommt 48h Forenpause. 

Die, die sich nicht für Steve Job's Tod interessieren, schreiben hier bitte auch nichts.

Danke.*


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Oktober 2011)

Finde ich super, dass der Kondolenzthread wieder da ist.

Sehr schade, dass Steve in dem Alter schon gestorben ist. Er hat großes geleistet für unsere Generation in Sachen Technik und ist Wegbereiter für Kommendes.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> *Die, die sich nicht für Steve Job's Tot interessieren, schreiben hier bitte auch nichts.
> 
> Danke.*



To*D*, wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben *duck*

Meine Meinung hab ich jedoch schon kund getan und bin froh, dass der Thread für die, die trauern wollen, wieder offen ist. Der Rest, der sich teilweise wirklich im Ton vergriffen hat, hat's auch nicht anders verdient, wenn er jetzt zwei Tage Forenpause bekommt. Wie spectrumizer auch wirklich gut angemerkt hat: An einer Friedhofsprozession würde auch keiner an Flames denken, nur weil er von dem Tod nicht berührt wurde. Alleine die Anonymität des Internets bedeutet nicht, dass man sich wie ein Ar***loch verhalten darf/soll.

Wie schon erwähnt: Mein Mitgefühl geht an die Familie und den Freundeskreis von Jobs, die ihm in seiner langen Zeit, die er mit seiner Krankheit durchgemacht hat, beigestanden haben und immer wieder Hoffnung, Rückschläge und schlussendlich seinen Tod miterleben mussten. So etwas wünsche ich niemandem, hatte selbst einen Krebsfall in der Familie (die den Brustkrebs allerdings überstanden hat) und weiß, wie es ist, jeden Tag mit der Befürchtung aufzuwachen, dass man die Nachricht über den Tod erhält. Und wenn die Person dann auf dem Wege der Besserung ist, befürchtet man jeden Tag, dass der Krebs zurückkommt. Das wollte ich nur noch angemerkt haben, falls irgendjemand hier meint, mir wäre der Tod von ihm egal und ich hätte ja gar keine Ahnung, wie sowas ist. Wie sich die Angehörigen von ihm fühlen, kann ich recht gut nachvollziehen - auch wenn ich die mir sehr, sehr nahe stehende Person damals nicht verloren habe.


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise interessiert mich der Tod von solchen "Promineten" Leuten nicht da ich es etwas heuchlerisch finde, jeden Tag sterben Leute für die sich niemand interessiert.

Bei Jobs ist jedoch etwas anders... er hat die IT Branche revolutioniert, hat sein Leben lang geschuftet und gearbeitet, jeden Tag hart gekämpft für den Erfolg. Selbst als er krank wurde hat er weitergekämpft, kaum konnte er wieder aufrecht stehen hat er gleich weitergemacht. Und jetzt nützte ihm all sein Geld und sein Reichtum nichts, er hatte nichtmal etwas davon, dabei ist er noch nichtmal so alt gewesen. Er hätte seinen Reichtum in vollen Zügen genissen können. Genützt hat es ihm nichts.

Doch eine traurige Tatsache sollte man auch bedenken: Ein Kind hat seinen Vater verloren, eine Frau ihren Mann, und andere Menschen einen guten Freund. Herzliches Beileid an all die Leute welche Jobs persönlich kannten und einen wirklich (keinen "OMFG FACBEOOK RIP STEVE POST" Leute) tragischen Verlust erlitten.

So long.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2011)

naja, ist ein leben mehr wert als ein anderes, nur weil er ne riesen firma aufgebaut hat ?
vor nem halben jahr hab ich in irgend ner zeitung mal nen bild gesehn von ihm, da sah er schon wirklich dem ende nahe aus.

aber so ist das halt. der tod gehört zum leben dazu, wird nur in unserer modernen gesellschaft ausgegrenzt, ausgeblendet, totgeschwiegen..

bei nem tragischen unfall etc kann ichs ja nachvollziehen, aber bei ihm wars ja offensichtlich vorhersehbar. also hatten die leute um ihn herum auch die möglichkeit sich damit zu beschäftigen, gespräche zu führen und so weiter. ich denke das macht die sache für die hinterbliebenen einfacher und eventuell auch für ihn.

ich trauere jetzt nicht um ihn. ich kannte ihn nicht und seine firma wird auch ohne ihn weiter bestehen


----------



## sympathisant (7. Oktober 2011)

http://forum.golem.de/kommentare/handy/steve-jobs-er-trat-dem-smartphonemarkt-in-den-arsch/kommt-mal-runter-auf-den-teppich/56168,2815971,2815971,read.html#msg-2815971

ein ganz guter kommentar, meiner meinung nach. s.j. hat nichts neues erfunden. er hat dafür gesorgt, dass es funktioniert und bei den massen ankommt. wobei ich mit den einschränkungen, die das mit sich bringt, nicht leben kann und mir daher wohl auch zukünftig keine apple-produkte kaufen werde. trotzdem ist es immer traurig wenn jemand stirbt. R.I.P.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

was ich bis gestern abend nicht wußte: Jobs war zwischendurch bei Pixar Studios und hat die mit nach oben gebracht - sehr coole Sache - Pixar ist doch sowas von genial ! Respekt


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> was ich bis gestern abend nicht wußte: Jobs war zwischendurch bei Pixar Studios und hat die mit nach oben gebracht - sehr coole Sache - Pixar ist doch sowas von genial ! Respekt



Eben, er hat nicht nur einen Pc erfunden. 
Ach und übrigens, der Apple II war der erste Pc der "richtige Farben" hatte, nicht nur schwarz weiss und Kommandobefehle.


----------



## RioKaT (7. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> was ich bis gestern abend nicht wußte: Jobs war zwischendurch bei Pixar Studios und hat die mit nach oben gebracht - sehr coole Sache - Pixar ist doch sowas von genial ! Respekt



Soweit ich weiß, war er sogar Mitgründer. Und wie wir alle wissen, ist Pixar wohl der Vorreiter von Animationsfilmen.


----------



## Minatrix (7. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eben, er hat nicht nur einen Pc erfunden.



Nur schade das eigentlich Steve Wozniak sowohl den Appel I als auch II entwickelt hat, Steve Jobs hat die vermarktung übernommen, er hat es nicht "erfunden" 
Trotzdem ein Verlust... Rest in Peace Mr. Jobs.

LG Mina


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Oktober 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> bei nem tragischen unfall etc kann ichs ja nachvollziehen, aber bei ihm wars ja offensichtlich vorhersehbar. also hatten die leute um ihn herum auch die möglichkeit sich damit zu beschäftigen, gespräche zu führen und so weiter. ich denke das macht die sache für die hinterbliebenen einfacher und eventuell auch für ihn.



Mein Vater hat auch Krebs. Es macht überhaupt nichts einfacher, wenn du das vorher weißt. Wer das sagt, hat keine Ahnung davon wie es ist, einen wichtigen Menschen zu verlieren. Am Ende ist jemand weg und es macht keinen Unterschied, wie gut du dich darauf vorbereitet glaubst.


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Nur schade das eigentlich Steve Wozniak sowohl den Appel I als auch II entwickelt hat, Steve Jobs hat die vermarktung übernommen, er hat es nicht "erfunden"
> Trotzdem ein Verlust... Rest in Peace Mr. Jobs.
> 
> LG Mina



Hm, ich wusste nur dass Wozniak den Appel I entwickelt hat. Dass der Appel II auch von ihm stammte wusste ich nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat auch Krebs. Es macht überhaupt nichts einfacher, wenn du das vorher weißt. Wer das sagt, hat keine Ahnung davon wie es ist, einen wichtigen Menschen zu verlieren. Am Ende ist jemand weg und es macht keinen Unterschied, wie gut du dich darauf vorbereitet glaubst.



meine oma ist an krebs gestorben und ich hab gelitten wie ein hund. aber ich hatte auch noch nicht die reife, selbst wenn ich damals ~20 war.
mittlerweile arbeite ich in einem beruf in dem sterben zu meinem alltag gehört und ich habe eine andere sicht auf die dinge.

natürlich trauert jeder selbst anders und jedes sterben ist individuell und die gefühle und thematik wird immer verschieden sein. trotzdem finde ich den umgang mit dem tod in unserer gesellschaft fragwürdig.


----------



## Tikume (7. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hm, ich wusste nur dass Wozniak den Appel I entwickelt hat. Dass der Appel II auch von ihm stammte wusste ich nicht.



Interessant ist dass Wozniak so oft von Jobs schlecht behandelt wurde und dennoch positives über ihn spricht.
Ob das nun für Wozniak oder für Jobs spricht mag jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Oktober 2011)

Nuja, wieder ein Guter weniger. Schlaf gut Steve.


----------



## win3ermute (7. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> was ich bis gestern abend nicht wußte: Jobs war zwischendurch bei Pixar Studios und hat die mit nach oben gebracht - sehr coole Sache - Pixar ist doch sowas von genial ! Respekt



Er hat Geld in die Firma investiert und über Jahre mit Zuschüssen am Leben gehalten - mit den kreativen Entscheidungen der Pixar-Leute hatte er nix zu tun:

Filmfirma Pixar: Wer hat's erfunden - Steve nicht

Mitgründer von Pixar ist übrigens eine andere "Ikone"; nämlich George Lucas.

Jobs hat nix erfunden - er hat den Verkaufswert bestimmter Dinge sofort erkannt und hatte das Talent, Bedürfnisse bei der Masse zu wecken und damit seine Ware zu verkaufen. 
Ich möchte den Mann nicht klein reden, aber in erster Linie bestand sein großes Talent nicht in der Schöpfung, sondern in der (Selbst-)Vermarktung - und dem Aufspüren von Leuten, die seine Visionen umsetzten. Diese Mitarbeiter wurden durch Knebelverträge zum Schweigen verdammt, was ihm ermöglichte, sich selbst als Urheber dieser Dinge feiern zu lassen. Auch sonst ist Jobs im Geschäftsumgang sehr skrupellos vorgegangen; sei es, daß er Leute gnadenlos ausnutzte; sei es, daß seine Firma mit Klagewellen Innovationen anderer Firmen ausbremsen wollte.

Das Design-Konzept (von Jonathan Ive; nicht Jobs) und die Philosophie dahinter ist nicht nur an Dieter Rams angelehnt, sondern in Teilen eine direkte Kopie (Rams ist Urheber des berühmten Designs der früheren Braun-Geräte - und Rams hält das für ein Kompliment. Ive selbst hat Rams als Dank für die Inspiration ein iPhone zugesendet). 
Auch die Idee für ein GUI stammt nicht von ihm: Sowohl Bill Gates als auch Steve Jobs kopierten das von der Firma XEROX, deren Geschäftsführer eine zu begrenzte Sicht hatten, um zu erkennen, was ihre Mitarbeiter da als "Studie" vorstellten.

Während ein Bill Gates große Teile seines Vermögens spendete, stellte Jobs sogar das Spendenprogramm der Firma Apple ein; angeblich, weil die Firma zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu wenig Geld hatte. Es wurde jedoch nie wieder aufgenommen - und auch sonst galt Jobs als eher "geizig". Auf Freundschaften gab er nicht viel; bei den Mitarbeitern galt er als "Diktator".

Für die Entwicklungen in der IT ist Jobs zwar nicht unbedeutend, aber gegen Bill Gates und vor allen Dingen Linus Torvalds (der übrigens quasi nebenbei reich geworden ist, als er sein kostenloses "Betriebssystem für alle" entwickelte - so kann's auch gehen und der beste Beweis, daß man kein Schwein sein muß) ist er eher eine Fußnote.

Der folgende Nachruf ist nüchterner und skeptischer als die peinlichen Auswürfe, die die Presse gestern teilweise geliefert hat und trifft meine Ansicht zu seiner Person ganz gut:

Weltverbesserer für wenige

Daß ein Mensch so früh gestorben ist, ist nicht schön - aber man sollte mit der "Heldenverehrung" für einen Geschäftsmann, der alles andere als ein "strahlender Vorkämpfer" war, auf dem Teppich bleiben.


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2011)

Apple family trauert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (7. Oktober 2011)

iPhone 4S.

iPhone for Steve.







Wisst ihr nun wieso es kein iPhone 5 gab?..


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2011)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Wisst ihr nun wieso es kein iPhone 5 gab?..



sie hatten hardware probleme und schafften es nicht nen 5er rechtzeitig gebacken zu bekommen?


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2011)

Nö. Weil das einfach so gedacht ist. 

Alle zwei Jahre ein großes Update, dazwischen Spec-Bumps. Mag damit zusammenhängen, dass Mobilfunkverträge für gewöhnlich 2 Jahre lang laufen.


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich die Trauer nicht verstehe,aber dieses Tattoo ist mal echt nett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (13. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Trauer nicht verstehe,aber dieses Tattoo ist mal echt nett



Echt nett  (ugliesttattoos.com)


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

Das war im Rahmen von "RIP", aber das Tattoo ist sehr gut gestochen und als negativ einfach gut :>


----------

